# ,     ,

## master

,   :         ,     ,   ,       ..  ,     .

----------


## plotnikofffa

????  ...

----------


## master

:(((    :)))         ,

----------


## plotnikofffa

,    ....      .        -  ,       ,      ?  ?

----------


## master

( ) .      .      (,, ).    .    .
   -  :))),    .
                 (    ).    ,      (     ).
,  ,   .     .        .        ,     ,.    .      ?       ,  (,  ,     -  ).
         ()    .     ,  ?      ,     ,      .
     ,          ?   ,             (    , ).      ,    ,  .       .
     ,     . ?  ,        .       .        ,        .   -    -    -  .   .
 ,        .      .    , -  .

----------


## plotnikofffa

:)   :))       -    .              ,         .         ,      . 
      .   :))

----------


## jamlife

*plotnikofffa*,   ,      .

----------


## Rinka

:   ,    .  ,    ,       ,    (       - 볺  !).         ( 볺)        3 (!!!)   -     (, '  ).
          ????
  ( ' )   ,

----------


## master

()     .      .     .    .  ...-.   .    ,        ,      
plotnikofffa       ,   .   .

----------


## plotnikofffa

?    ,     -  :))))) 
master,      ,     ,  -    ?

----------


## master

.           .      (   -  -  )  . ,       ?      ( )

----------


## plotnikofffa

.     .    .  
     -     .      .    -      - ,    ,    .    -      :    .     .   :  
   .         :  ,  -, , .
 /.      -    .  // -    -:) 
     -     ,  - .       -        .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,       ?          ...

-   
-!!!
-      ?!
-  .

----------


## Rinka

*master*,   :                 ???     ,    .       .

----------


## plotnikofffa

> ,       ?          ...

        :)))   - ,    ,    ... 
 ,            ... -    , - ...
   ,    -

----------


## master

.            .   .    ,      ,    ,     ((    ).    ""   .  ,   (   )      (   ).   , .       -  , . 
  (Alex_Tee).        ,     "" . , :)))   

> :)))   - ,    ,    ... 
>  ,            ... -    , - ...
>    ,    -

   ,      ...     :))).  - .       (  )   

> *master*,   :                 ???     ,    .       .

               .     .    ?  ,  ?  ,  :))  -      .  .            .  -  .     .        ,,     ,,.   ,  .  -  . -  .

----------


## nickeler

,    ,   :  ,      ,  -  ,     .   -      --  ,    ,      ,      ,  ...

----------


## plotnikofffa

,           :))))

----------


## master

plotnikofffa,   .        .    .        . ,      ,      ( -   -    ).
,    , . 
  ,   .   -   ,    - ,. ,     (  ).       - .        ,,    .   - ,  ,   
 
 
   (  ?)    
       .  ,      :)))

----------


## plotnikofffa

..:))      ,     -  ..  :)))      -:)) .

----------


## master

> ..:))      ,     -  ..  :)))      -:)) .

   ,      
,  ,      . 
       .    
  .     ,       ? , ...?    ?

----------


## plotnikofffa

> ,       ? , ...?    ?

  .. :))    :))    ,          ,   ,       ""   ""...      "":))
            ... -      :)

----------


## master

.          ,  .     " "   
 
    .
  , -  -   .-    
    ?
 (),.      .    ,        !!!  -      
    , ... , . ,, .     . 
        ?

----------


## plotnikofffa

> ?

     -      -  :))
,     -   ,             ?

----------


## master

()     ,  .    .

----------

